# eating disorders info and referral site



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.edreferral.com/ tom


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I used to be bulimic and this is an excellent site; for those with the disorders and those around them. Thanks Tom.


----------

